# Widgeon



## southgabowhunter (Sep 27, 2016)

In yalls experience, what is the best place to kill a drake cotton top? Been after one for years and that bird is one that has eluded me to no end


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 28, 2016)

SE Missouri or NW Mississippi.  For some reason we don't see many where I hunt in Arkansas, but we used to kill a good many in the other 2 states.


----------



## hrstille (Sep 28, 2016)

Oklahoma and Texas have good numbers. Most of them head toward the Pacific.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2016)

My secret hole and Texas.  If I were you, I would go to Texas.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 28, 2016)

S FL at the STA's or the TM Goodwin unit. they are draw hunts though. Droves of them there when we went several years ago and read about them each year and Pin's too.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Sep 28, 2016)

I killed one last year in south ga. A pair came in right at shooting light and I killed one. It was the hen.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 28, 2016)

I killed several when I lived in Augusta.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 28, 2016)

VA or CA.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Theres a place you can killem in GA. but ill never tell where.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've killed them in south LA but they don't get near the widgon they use to. I would go to Texas or Oklahoma, seems like the widgon shifted west the past couple years. There were more in Venice last year than the past couple years combined.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Theres a place you can killem in GA. but ill never tell where.



Where dey at doe??


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 29, 2016)

Panama city.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 29, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Where dey at doe??



Why would you even ask such a question.


----------



## aj.hiner (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Theres a place you can killem in GA. but ill never tell where.



I happen to know a place


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ft Benning was a good place for GA, just had to find them, only a couple counties


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Sep 30, 2016)

Don't know where you can get a widgeon but you can kill wigeon in GA..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 30, 2016)

I've killed several in GA.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 30, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> I've killed several in GA.



Yep


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 30, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> Don't know where you can get a widgeon but you can kill wigeon in GA..



I agree with your spelling but actually both are accepted forms of the word


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 1, 2016)

Baldpate


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Why would you even ask such a question.



Cause I don't see no dead ones...


----------



## kingfish (Oct 3, 2016)

The one I have on my wall I killed in Mexico and it is a stud.  Merritt Island still winters several thousand late in the season.  But, there are tons of rules and quotas involved.  The STA'S are not a bad choice either, again lots of rules, quotas and idiots.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 3, 2016)

These came from public land in NW Mississippi. ...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 3, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> Cause I don't see no dead ones...



Just look on your wall and you will find the answer.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2016)

I've killed quite a few around Jonesboro ark.


----------



## zforzachariah14 (Oct 13, 2016)

Texas for sure.. Oklahoma has them as well. Shot our limits 3 days in a row in TX last year of Widgeon and Pintails


----------

